# The strongest fat burner on earth by extrem



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried this product? The link is http://www.gigasnutrition.com/product_info.php/products_id/278/product/extrem-fatburner.html


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds too good to be true!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

No, but it mentions asthma so it's just clenbuterol by the looks of it.


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

My friends say that this is good stuff...


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

looks to good to be true my friend


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Unless it is DNP, they are telling lies about it being the 'strongest fat burner on Earth'!


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

Nytol said:


> Unless it is DNP, they are telling lies about it being the 'strongest fat burner on Earth'!


It is not dnp because my friend have felt the ephedrine effects. Because are you sure that is dnp?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Hwoarang said:


> It is not dnp because my friend have felt the ephedrine effects. Because are you sure that is dnp?


No mate, what I am saying is that DNP is the strongest fat burner on earth, so they are telling lies in their advert.


----------



## Hwoarang (Oct 10, 2008)

Nytol said:


> No mate, what I am saying is that DNP is the strongest fat burner on earth, so they are telling lies in their advert.


Ok, I understand. What do you thing about this product?


----------

